# F-Pack from frozen fruit



## g8keeper (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, well like I said before, I am not new to wine making, but have been out of the loop for awhile, and I do have experience making an f-pack from juice, but this is the first time I am planning on making one from real fruit. I hope this doesn't sound like a dumb question, but just following a path of logic from what I can see. Considering when making wine from fruit, we add pectic enzyme, and, well, an f-pack is going into a batch of wine, shouldn't it follow that when making the f-pack from fruit instead of juice, I should probably add pectic enzyme to the fruit whne simmering to make my f-pack, if only to ensure there is no chance of a pectin haze developing prior to bottling? This f-pack will be going into a batch of fruit flavored skeeter pee, but considering sp making pretty much follows the same guidelines as wine making, I just figured what's good for regular wine would translate to sp. Am I correct, or flawed in my logic? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 6, 2012)

JMO, but I think juice is a better choice. At the stage that you add the f-pack, you should already have a clear, stable wine. Fruit might mess that up.


----------



## maddog (Mar 30, 2012)

I added concentrated apple/raspberry juice as a f-pac to a batch and ended up with a hazy gooey substance in the bottom of my bottles after a few weeks. The wine tastes fine. I just dont drink the last 3-4 ounces.

I'm assuming I should have added some pectic enzyme to the concentrate before adding to my SP to break up the pectin. Apple has a lot of pectin so other juices may not have this issue, but it probably wouldnt hurt to add it and let it work before adding to your batch.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 30, 2012)

Pectic enzyme is probably a good idea, although i would wait until you're done simmering - i dont know if the heat would affect the pectic enzyme at all but i wouldnt wanna chance it & have to re-dose the f-pack or wine itself. 

Maybe hit it with a pinch of kmeta for protection & let it sit in an empty 2-liter soda bottle or something to settle for a while before actually adding it to the SP in question


----------

